# kioti ck2510 not starting in cold weather



## KevGre

i have a new ck2510 with only 60 hrs on it .i went to my garage Saturday morning to start tractor to go snow plowing.it would'nt start after a while trying to trouble shoot the problem i found that tapping on the starter solenoid got it to crank over and start . has any one else had that type of trouble with a new kioti .


----------



## marc_hanna

I had a similar problem today. Not a new tractor, it’s a 2008, but it was the first time I had the problem. Turn the key, to crank, no click, no nothing. I tried jumping the solenoid but the starter didn’t engage, but then when I tried the key again, it started up as usual. I think it might be some moisture ingress freezing in the starter/solenoid.


----------



## KevGre

i was thinking the same but Saturday afternoon when i was done plowing snow i parked in my garage and left the garage door up for 4 hrs to let it cool down .today i tried it same thing only took a few taps with handle of screwdriver to get started . tomorrow i'm going to try a heat gun on it for a few mins before i try starting it .hope that helps . but i don't think i should have to for a new machine.


----------



## marc_hanna

I agree, but I’ve had a brand new starter before With the same problem.


----------



## KevGre

hi. update on cold starting problem . tried heat gun and ignition spray / wire drier. did not seem to make much difference but in getting in and out of the seat i noticed that pushing down hard on the seat did make a difference. i'm wondering if that may be my problem.the foam in the seat is very stiff in the cold and not letting the safety switch disengage to let motor start.


----------



## marc_hanna

That could be. Hit it with a little penetrating oil to loosen it up. You should be able to flip the seat up and see the spring loaded contact for the weight sensor. You may also need to line the hinge on the seat so it moves more freely.


----------



## KevGre

i don't think that will work on mine .the seat wont flip forward it has multi function seat. seat height ,driver weight , slide adjust forward / back .and sensor wire goes into the seat pan. it seems to be when the seat gets hard when really cold . i'm going to try sitting in the seat a few mins to see if my back side warms up the foam enough to trip the sensor.i will take a pic of seat tomorrow and see if i can add it to post.


----------



## marc_hanna

That’s a pain in the butt (pun intended). If I were in your situation, I would likely disable the safety switch, but for obvious reasons that is not advisable.


----------



## KevGre

well it was cold enough last night / this morning to have my starting problem . i tried sitting in seat a minute also grabbed hand hold and fender and pulled myself down into the seat . when the glow plug timer cut out i tried starting . fired up first thing .looks like that will be something i'll have to remember for the future . pic of seat it's good for small tractor.


----------



## thepumpguysc

If u do a search for "seat safety switch" you'll find how to by-pass it..


----------

